

Show HN : My weekend 7 Minutes Workout app for iOS  - kirualex
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/7-minutes-workout/id650627810?l=en&ls=1&mt=8

======
tjr
The interface is very nice. Clean and modern, and not looking like yet another
standard-issue iOS application. I like it.

Might consider removing the phrase "last chance to get fit" when you cancel an
exercise, as in fact that particular instance of running the program is
unlikely a user's last chance to get fit, and they could be closing the
program early for any number of reasons.

Thanks for sharing! Now I just need to persuade myself to do the exercises
instead of just watching the app countdown...

------
xauronx
The UI looks great, downloading now and will try to give feedback later.

